# Tutorial how to make a tube set.



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

How to make a tube set including pouch attachment.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice tutorial Hawk.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice tutorial. Always useful. Saludos







.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice, thanks mate.


----------



## Pejell (May 4, 2012)

Good tutorial, and thank you for taking the time. I'm just starting out with an old Trumark FS-1 I found the other day and since It has no tubes or pouch I've been looking for a good resource on DIYing it.

Just a thought though: Next time you do a video, don't match your clothes to the material colours, hah! I could tell what you were doing by your explanation, but couldn't see a thing with it being black on black.

Cheers


----------

